# using a belkin wireless router with windows server 2003



## XPUser1991 (Mar 5, 2010)

so here's my question, what i want to do is i want to use the wireless router as the connection to the network, but i don't know where to begin in setting up windows server 2003 to accept connections for AD while the device is connected to the wireless router, do i just set up AD as normal and select the Ethernet as the connection to the network and then select my WiFi card as the connection to the internet and then just hook up the wireless router to the Ethernet or is there a special setting i need to set up?


----------



## centauricw (Jun 26, 2010)

The wireless router is simply a ethernet switch. As long as the client computers on on the same private network AND use the DNS server on the domain controller, everything will work. I would turn off the DHCP server on the wireless router and use the DHCP server on the domain controller. Set the default gateway address in the DHCP server to the IP address of the wireless router.


----------

